# How much one monthly are you spending?



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

My husband recently being $4500
And we pay rent and bills $1500+800
And car bill etc.

And he says in USA we are middle class 
Before he being 3000.
He being more because he less paying to ex.

I felt I been always struggling with finance. 
He think it's lots money he being. 
Idk... how much r u spending?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Yoni said:


> My husband recently being $4500
> And we pay rent and bills $1500+800
> And car bill etc.
> 
> ...


Your budget (how much you are spending) is based on your income, so comparing to others isn't helpful. Not many people are going to share how much they make. I think you are saying he is paid $4500, I assume net pay as in after taxes and deductions, a month and your rent is $1500. 33% is close to the norm for that. Not sure what all is in the bills category for $800, so hard to say. If that includes food, electric, cable, etc. then that is pretty good.

As far as middle class or not, that depends a lot on where you live. If your husband is bringing home $4500, then his income is probably around $5750 before taxes. That is $69,000 annual. That is pretty solid middle class most of the US. Where do you live?

What is your reason for asking? Do you feel like your spending is too high for how much he makes?


----------



## Texican (Jan 11, 2012)

Yoni,

Suggest you list out every expense yawl have. You need to group the Recurring Expenses together vs the Discretionary Expenses.

This will allow you and your husband to prepare a Budget based on your Expenses vs your Net Available Income.

The key is to be honest with yourself and thorough when you list out your expenses.

Recommend the following two websites for you to read up and study.

Early Retirement & Financial Independence Community
https://www.bogleheads.org


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Texican said:


> Yoni,
> 
> Suggest you list out every expense yawl have. You need to group the Recurring Expenses together vs the Discretionary Expenses.
> 
> ...


Good advice


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

It's hard to say where your finances are. $4,500 a month bring-home? If that's after health insurance and retirement savings, that implies making $80k or so yearly which is pretty good. If not and you have to cover those out of your net, still pretty good but trickier to manage.

I suggest following the 50/30/20 financial planning method. Read the book All Your Worth. The smaller expenses can really add up and exceed big fixed payments like housing and cars. This book will explain a good way to balance all that.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Like so many things in life ..... it depends. Typically Americans spend (borrow) way too much compared to their earnings. Keeping it modest with home and vehicles can go a long way. Education debt and credit cards can eat away cash really quick. Kids cost a fortune these days.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

well, from what i've heard, you're suppose to be making about 2.1/2 times what your rent or mortgage is after taxes. so if you're mortgage is $2000.00/month you should
be taking in $5,000.00/month equivalent to about $60k + $20k for taxes = $67k/year. that's per family or household. they say also (who's they?) save 15% of your income/month.


----------

